# Deer Creek



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Went to Deer Creek early this week and got skunked. What's the deal with all the guys snagging and keeping any saugeye that can make it up the wall? I guess laws don't apply to the fisherman/freezerfillers at Deer Creek.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Take any pics of the snaggers or their vehicles? Call 1-800-poacher and leave a detailed message?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

its been going on there for so long its become part of the local culture. Until the odnr gets serious about stopping it, it will continue. I think it all goes back to the whole view of the saugeye as a put and take fish. If they were snagging largemouth, or paddle fish etc.. They would have put a stop to it long ago. It has always been the closest saugeye whole to where I live but I can't stand to go there and watch all the poachers so I leared to fish elsewhere.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Net said:


> Take any pics of the snaggers or their vehicles? Call 1-800-poacher and leave a detailed message?


Net, I emailed the ODNR @ Deer Creek and let them know about it. I plan on bringing my video cam next time I go.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was there once and saw a guy accidentally snag a spoonbill. He dragged it up on the bank and out of nowhere a DNR officer showed up and told the guy to put it back in the water NOW.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> its been going on there for so long its become part of the local culture. Until the odnr gets serious about stopping it, it will continue. I think it all goes back to the whole view of the saugeye as a put and take fish. If they were snagging largemouth, or paddle fish etc.. They would have put a stop to it long ago. It has always been the closest saugeye whole to where I live but I can't stand to go there and watch all the poachers so I leared to fish elsewhere.


Not all now, some good saugeye fishermen down there that are local that could school you and ur baits. I agree there is snagging going on just like other spillways but to put that sterotype out about locals!!!! Come on Man!!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

stumphawg, sorry if I offended you but obviously I didnt mean all the local fishermen are snaggers. Like I said I live with in 15 minutes for most of my life and caught my first saugeye there as a kid. So I consider myself a local. 

Im saying that snagging is part of the local culture in the same way that gambling is part of the local culture of Las Vegas. There are ALOT of people who do it to the point that it almost seems to be leagal there. Maybe its primarily the visitors, but im sure its also locals that snag. I have fished plenty of spillways, where on occasion you do see snaggers, but I cant remember a single trip to DC where I didn't see a snagger. And I have seen at times up to 8 guys in a line all using "snagging rigs" which I have yet to see anyone use at other spillways.


----------



## fishingislif3 (Dec 31, 2011)

i realy wish the wardens would step up at DC, DC would be a great place for saugie fishing if people wouldnt snag them. ime glad to see that a few people are actualy steping up


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the mortality rate among snagged fish. I have fished a few times at DC and see folks snag fish then throw them back into the water. Little later on, I see a fish body floating down the current. Is it from being snagged, or is it from the angler dropping them from the top of the dam?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Dovans said:


> What is the mortality rate among snagged fish. I have fished a few times at DC and see folks snag fish then throw them back into the water. Little later on, I see a fish body floating down the current. Is it from being snagged, or is it from the angler dropping them from the top of the dam?


I don't know exactly but i like to run a double jig for saugeyes and there are plenty of times by back jig is stuck in the body while the front one is in the mouth and i don't feel those fish die off any faster than others on my stringer


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

It is from dropping them. Imagine doing a belly flop off that dam you burst I think it is called the swim bladder. If you have ever jumped off anything high into the water and not been completely straight, it feels like hitting a brick wall. The proper way to return a fish to the water is by placing it in the water and allowing it to swim. Sometimes giving it a little swish to return the oxygen to the gills. Dropping them from a distance will surely kill plenty of them.


----------



## dc snagger (Jan 15, 2012)

all i see here is a bunch of non fishing cry babys. im sorry i have non mercy on a fish thats doesnt reproduce and just goes down the river and isnt any good after that. so i mean if you would rather them get wasted by the river than people feeding there familys then i guess your just as cold hearted to humans as snaggers are to fish. and by the way i do give lessons on CATCHING fish as well.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice, way to stir the pot. Hope this isnt anyone who is already a member here making a new account just to say this crap. Pretty sure multiple accounts are against site rules too. 

i hope you are just messing around cause that statement about fish going downstream never to be seen again couldnt be farther from the truth.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I think his real full name is deliberately caught Snagger you need to set up the class so we can learn your surefire techinque. LOL What a joke!! Go find another site.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

What's next at Deer Creek?





 
If you're so hungry to resort to breaking the law, there are other means to get food legally and quickly.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

DC Snagger,I must say I have read much more pleasant 1st posts from new members.That being said I hope you noticed that most of our members have little patience for trouble makers or internet trolls.If someone here touched a tender spot in your world I am sure they are sorry but very little love exists here for snaggers as we all love and enjoy our outdoors but do so legally.We would like to see others do so as well,again legally.

Oh and by the way I also give lessons just as you only it's called "Internet Social Etiquette."


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see any on here that are nonfishing? Most of the people on this post fish through all seasons. I simply said that dropping fish from heights would kill them. If that is what you like to do that is your business. To me catching fish is a sport, snagging is not. I don't think killing things for no reason makes sense. Those fish will continue to live and move downstream for others to catch. Good luck out there dc


----------



## dc snagger (Jan 15, 2012)

fishing is also a way to put food on your table. that is my point that everything isnt just for the sport. some people use these resources to feed there kids.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dc snagger said:


> fishing is also a way to put food on your table. that is my point that everything isnt just for the sport. some people use these resources to feed there kids.


I dont think anyone has a problem with people feeding there kids with fish they caught legally. Committing crimes to feed your kids (whether it be selling smack or snagging fish) is always going to be frowned upon here, especially crimes against wildlife.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

While I admit we are in terrible economic times and that some are having it extremely hard to feed thier families.But snagging is illegal, as is poaching a deer out of season.What advantage is there to snag a fish or poach a deer and end up using what little money you have to pay a fine?Anyone that knows most of knows that if one's family is truely hungry, we are the first to pull out our wallets in aid to them.Also laws are in place for a reason and seldom does the reason for breaking them excuse the offense.I'm sorry but I just don't buy the excuse you state.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow. someone please put an end to this bad joke.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

dc snagger is just someone having a little fun trying to get everyone worked up. I can't imagine anyone joining this site and giving themselves a screen name like that having any expectations of being around long.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And if it is someone with another acct you should be getting a PM here from a mod pretty soon...ask me how I know


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cough BAN Cough...ahem pardon my cold!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Cough BAN Cough...ahem pardon my cold!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just wonder what his other acct name was....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Just wonder what his other acct name was....


I second that question. Mods need to check IPs in this thread to see if any match...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

He's gone guys ,back to normal now please


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

For the record, I have nothing to do with those few posts even though I wanted to stop the sterotype of local good saugeye fishermen snagging. Big Joshy sorry if I came across strong but I fish with some really good saugeyers down there that do things right and release snagged fish. Just wanted to clear things up with those crazy post that happened earlier!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

sbreech said:


> I second that question. Mods need to check IPs in this thread to see if any match...


They already did that im sure, I've been told they try and match ip's (easy with forum software) every night to spot potential problems before they become an issue...OGF = Serious Business...again ask me how I know  :T


----------



## brushpile (Jan 1, 2012)

dc snagger must be related to dog man all the locals know who DOG Man is.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Why are we even wasting our time on a lame like snagboy? I rarely go to deer creek because of all the snagging and the 9 inch eyes that people keep down there.


----------

